# My Custom Borsa Bella Bag



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I ordered a couple of Bags from Melissa at Borsa Bella, and had to give her huge props. Both bags are beautiful, well made, and EXACTLY what I wanted!

I ordered a Kindle Travel bag from her first. It was one she had posted on the website already, nothing custom. The fabric is Off-White Oleander, and the trimmings are brown (zipper, handle.) It's beautifully made, and a wonderful size for when I don't want to take a full size purse along.










The custom bag is the Let's Do Lunch Handbag. It's also in Off-White Oleander (I like to match, you know) with brown fabric at the top. She didn't have any in this fabric. While emailing back and forth with her, I asked her if one of the inside pockets was big enough for a Kindle. She said that they weren't, but that she could try to make a Kindle pocket in it. I told her I have the K2 and the Amazon K2 cover.










It turns out that the "mouth" of the bag is JUST big enough for the Kindle to go in longways. The purse really isn't tall enough for it to go in standing up. So this option is great for a naked Kindle, or one with a very small case. This also makes sure that the Kindle isn't going to fall out, though.










And one of both bags together, for a size comparison:










She will also make them with your fabric! If you don't have one yet, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures!  I ordered three custom DX sleeves from her, I'll be sure to post them sometime soon.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for the pics. I never seen the lunch style before, it looks so nice with your travel bag.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks for sharing. She did a great job as per usual.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Cool. Very pretty. I have both of those bags in a different fabric. I found the Let's do Lunch to be a snug fit with my K 1 in the oberon cover and my normal wallet and other items all in there together.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting pix!  Of course, now that I see how cute your LDL handbag is, I am back (again) to waffling between that & the travel bag...

Kim


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I have my Kindle in its pocket (on the "inside," closest to my body for protection and with the Borsa Bella tag in front when I'm carrying it on my shoulder), my iPod Touch and micro USB cable (the one for my LG phone actually works with the Kindle 2, leaving the white one for home use) in one of the two other side pockets, and my wallet in the other. The bottom of the purse holds my glasses case, a few other odds and ends, and a plate stand (I read during lunch, and she's much easier to read from when held upright.) Perfect size, and perfectly comfortable on the right shoulder held close to my body by my arm.

The Travel bag holds Gay Deceiver (K2) inside, and Dora (Touch) in the outside pocket, with my little id folder out of my wallet. Both are perfect for what I use them for.



kimmysue said:


> Thanks so much for posting pix! Of course, now that I see how cute your LDL handbag is, I am back (again) to waffling between that & the travel bag...
> 
> Kim


And if you're waffling (and have the ready funds) why not do like Rasputina and I have, and get both! However, remember that if you want the Kindle pocket, you have to ask for it!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pics......I love that fabric and will probably get something in that next!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Forgot to ask this too-are the strap and zippers brown or black?




oops, nevermind, I went back and re-read your first post!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice bags, Melissa is very talented!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

georgous bags  I have the stephanie plum and I love it though I notices last night my new bobarra fits very snugly in it


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I LOVE both of your bags.....I want a matching travel bag and purse.....hmm, guess I am off to go shopping for a little bit!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ahh you are keeping your wallet in the other side pocket. I have mine in the bottom of my purse. So it's harder to get to with the K in there, plus I don't have the K pocket.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Forgot to ask this too-are the strap and zippers brown or black?





Danariel said:


> I ordered a Kindle Travel bag from her first. It was one she had posted on the website already, nothing custom. The fabric is Off-White Oleander, and the *trimmings are brown (zipper, handle.) *
> 
> The custom bag is the Let's Do Lunch Handbag. It's also in Off-White Oleander (I like to match, you know) *with brown fabric at the top.*


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

LOVE those bags!!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I just messaged the bag maker and asked about the custom bags. I love the idea of the Let's Do Lunch bag with a Kindle pocket. I've been looking every where for the "perfect" bag and haven't seen one yet, until now. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Forgot to ask, about how much did your Let's Do Lunch bag run you? I need to know how much I'm saving up. Haha.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Man, I have a habit of having too many bags. I just got rid of a bunch of them, and now I'm getting more for my DX. My wallet is crying.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jessi said:


> Forgot to ask, about how much did your Let's Do Lunch bag run you? I need to know how much I'm saving up. Haha.


Let's Do Lunch is a standard bag on the site; the Kindle pocket is a custom order, which adds 10% to the cost.

http://www.borsabella.com/faq-about-custom-orders


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice. I have been looking at that print for a while, so seeing your pics helps.  
Good taste.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Let's Do Lunch is a standard bag on the site; the Kindle pocket is a custom order, which adds 10% to the cost.
> 
> http://www.borsabella.com/faq-about-custom-orders


She's right. Mine was custom 2 ways, a fabric she hadn't made into the LDL yet, and the Kindle pocket, but there was only 1 custom fee of 10%.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Danariel said:


> She's right. Mine was custom 2 ways, a fabric she hadn't made into the LDL yet, and the Kindle pocket, but there was only 1 custom fee of 10%.


Thanks!! I'm still waiting on her to e-mail me back. I'm not too patient when it comes to my Kindle accessories. I think I might get a separate bag to use for school... hold on, I think my debit card is crying...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone here have a Borsa Bella tote? How do you like it? If I ever buy one, I would get a different fabric than either of these two. Here's a link:

http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/category/6/totes

Marti


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I have what used to be called the book bag...it is a tote and I love it...here it is

















I use mine to take my books to a book study that I do and it works great...it's deep with pockets on the inside for pens and such. It is very well made and sturdy. for me, it holds a large spiral bound notebook and a very thick study bible. Very cool...I wouldn't hesitate to get one, if you can.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh wait - I just looked again and mine may not be a tote because it has the flap on top.  It might be deeper, too, not sure.  Oh well, it might give you a good idea anyway...sorry couldn't be more help...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I use mine to take my books to a book study that I do and it works great...it's deep with pockets on the inside for pens and such. It is very well made and sturdy. for me, it holds a large spiral bound notebook and a very thick study bible. Very cool...I wouldn't hesitate to get one, if you can.


Thanks for posting. The shape of it looks like Melissa's totes but with a flap on top.


----------

